# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  For guys <NW4 who refuse oral DHT inhibitors, what do you think is the end game here?

## 25 going on 65

Not the guys who tried to take fin or dut but could not tolerate the sides. To them I give my deepest respect and condolences.

I mean guys who are NW1.5-3 who easily have enough hair worth saving, but refuse to take fin or dut (usually fear of sides). Do you not realize you are worried enough to be on a hair loss forum, yet you are giving up without a fight?
If you do not realize, then here- YOU ARE GIVING UP YOUR HAIR

There are guys on this forum who would love to be in your position, to have the choice to take these drugs, as they watch you complain about baldness while you are simultaneously letting it happen.
tbh you kind of owe these guys an apology.

Do you even realize you have a huge advantage over like 95&#37; of balding men? Most guys never understand MPB well enough to effectively stop it. They just f*ck around until one day they are like NW3 + diffuse, then start inconsistently rubbing rogaine into their scalps, then at NW4 start "researching" (ie surfing Wikipedia & randomly ordering crap like saw palmetto or nettle root). Then they hit NW5, realize they are f*cked for life, and just give in. Just settle down with some hillbilly lady in a rundown, ranch style house with nothing but cable TV to look forward to every weekend

Meanwhile I see guys who are like NW1.5-2, who can easily avoid all this, posting about MPB on hair loss forums yet too scared to take fin/dut. Well done wasting your advantage. Congratulations, you are more aware than like 19/20 dudes on the street, yet because you spent 30 minutes pissing yourself on PropeciaHelp it means absolutely nothing.

The worst part? Half of you will end up taking oral inhibs anyway, like 2 Norwood levels after you knew you should have.

You have 2 possible futures. One is you with hair, one is you bald.

*Do not be the "what-if" guy*

----------


## Dan26

This man speaks the truth!

Honestly if you hopped on dut at the first signs of hairloss, you'd likely be golden for many many years....Personally I do not advise dut in young men for long term use, but if you look at the studies it is shown very effective and pretty damn safe. I say that as I am hoping fin is enough for me lol, perspective could shift in the future! The worse your hair gets, the less you will care about sides, and more you will throw caution to the wind and pray for the best...

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Not the guys who tried to take fin or dut but could not tolerate the sides. To them I give my deepest respect and condolences.
> 
> *Do not be the "what-if" guy*


 I agree with this.  The rest of your post is spot on too.

I think most of the young guys think they have plenty of time to address their hair loss.  By the time their hair loss get really bad they will have better options than they do now.  They think fin will definitely make them impotent so they will just wait for a better treatment.  They believe better treatments are just around the corner, and they will not have to worry about sides with these new treatments. 

I hope I am wrong, but something tells me the next "cure" isn't going to work for everybody, will also have the potiential for sides, and will not turn a NW5 into a NW1. 

When it comes to treating hair loss time is definitely not on your side.  Hopefully some of the young guys will understand this sooner rather than later.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Another quick note to the guys that are waiting for miracle cure that is side effect free.  Now I am not claiming to be the smartest guy and I am definitely not an expert on hair loss.  

From what I understand about hair loss, DHT is the main culprit in damaging hair follicles.  The only way to stop hair loss is to do something about DHT.  I just don't see any way to get around the potential for sides when you are talking about manipulating hormonal balance in the body.  Maybe some meds will do this better than fin, but I think it is just wishful thinking to believe that you can get away with screwing with hormonal balance and it not effecting anything else in the body.  Even if there is a treatment that will grow hair, you will still need to use something that will deal with DHT.

----------


## fred970

I got boobs on medication and had gynecomastia surgery a year ago.

I do not refuse to take finasteride, I just can't. Yet some clinic representative told me I was not "willing" to take meds. Gyno is worse than hair loss.

Edit: sorry, I just read the beginning of your thread. Thank you.

----------


## 25 going on 65

I thought I would get more resistance but I like the replies so far. If this thread convinces even one guy to take fin/dut who would go bald otherwise, we have done good work here

----------


## StuckInARut

This is so true, thanks OP for posting this thread. I hope if someone currently sitting on the fence reads this it helps them to see the light so to speak. Better to have tried than not tried at all and live with regret. That is unless you can accept your hair loss and just move on with your life.

----------


## Dan26

@notcool there is much more to hair loss than androgens. And they're are things like CB which are supposed to address the androgen side of hairloss even more effectively than finasteride, and have no sexual sides, and hopefully no other sides as well. But still even with androgens covered that will at the best only maintain what you have, people looking for true sustainable regrowth will need more. (AA's can add thickness etc but as far as regrowth it is not common for most)

To all the young guys on here...Beleive me, I was very very anti fin and anti minox in the beginning, and in a lot of ways I still am. BUT, this is about being honest with yourself and realistic...

Take me as an example brothers...
I thought RU would be enough to maintain for me and then I could switch to CB once it got figured out and I would avoid fin...but as my hair got worse and i started to realize the uncertainty of the effectiveness and timeline of obtaining CB, I had to change things up. On top of that, applying those expensive experimentals everyday on my entire nw6 area would be mad expensive. My original plan was to start on fin for ddensity/crown etc and nuke the hairline to do everything to preserve it, and I shiould have stuck with that but I kept putting off fin.

My case is a lot different then most of the guys this thread is aimed at because I'm into expirmentals, but the idea is still the same, be realistic with yourself at the very beginning.

----------


## ChrisM

After a year and three months on Fin and now 6 months on Dut I can say my vellus hairs have all darkened and thickened and gotten coarse. I never had slick baldness but a diffuse pattern baldness that was NW5 slipping in NW5V - 6 and it has gradually over time with consistent medication, patience and time paid off. Even with my head shaved I used to be able to see the horseshoe baldness pattern and now I can't see its boundaries more gray hair is filling in where there was no hair at all and right now I would say that it has pushed my hair forward at least about 1 up the scale if not reversed it out so that the thinning is now located in the vertex mainly while the crown has thickened up considerably. I have had an on and off war with my MPB since the age of 23 and I am now 42.  Propecia was just marketed at the time of the start of my fight and it was not available over the counter or in generic form and  a dermatology specialist I decided to see at the time would not prescribe it.  I was using Rogaine which was at 2 percent at the time and scalpicin for the burning of my scalp that felt like acid was poured on it and my bald spot grew. I took to wearing hats it grew larger. I started all the crap fads, Procerin, Beta Sisterol Shampoo of Dr. Lee, Nioxin, Follicure, T-Gel, Tricomin herbal remedies, and guess what noithing nada.. zero, zip and zilch.  Only now I believe at least what I did stopped the acceleration which would have been far more rapid. My dad at the age I am now was a Norwood 7  with small wreath of hair on his sides and the back of his head virtually nothing. Now I am using Minox foam at 5 percent,  T-Gel or T-Sal for any folliculitis or dermatitis,  Ketoconazole at 2 percent, and Dutasteride because I needed to kick hair loss in the ass and Fin was not cutting it. Now have lower T in my blood past my forties and by extension lower DHT levels in that ratio that now my chances of retaining and getting back more of a youthful appearance in my hair  or least my hair gray and not youthful will have returned  over time and by the end of the year it will more than likely be with optimism that I will look like I was never as bad as I was with full coverage and that counts for something. Thing is consistency is the key here as well as when you start is the consistency of your regimen. You can't stop and start it and expect results.. you can't half ass it. You can't say hey I started this two weeks ago and where is my hair it doesn't work that way either. It is going to be a long, hard fought battle and you have to  be prepared for the worst even then.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

If these meds you are talking about actually cured hairloss as in take once and never again then i would of took it but it dont you have to keep paying for me it is just a waste of money but thats just me...and not gonna risk my sex drive either just to have hair and i couldnt care less if those sides you get are rare just not taking the chance...only took one thing to try and and help my hairloss and it was some shampoo for my dandruff (i thought maybe dandruff was the reason what can i say i was young and dumb and hoping for the best i was probably about 17/18)...but even then i hardly used it which proves i cant of cared that much otherwise i would of used it all the time would of been a waste of time regardless but still never knew that then.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> If these meds you are talking about actually cured hairloss as in take once and never again then i would of took it but it dont you have to keep paying for me it is just a waste of money but thats just me...and not gonna risk my sex drive either just to have hair and i couldnt care less if those sides you get are rare just not taking the chance...only took one thing to try and and help my hairloss and it was some shampoo for my dandruff (i thought maybe dandruff was the reason what can i say i was young and dumb and hoping for the best i was probably about 17/18)...but even then i hardly used it which proves i cant of cared that much otherwise i would of used it all the time would of been a waste of time regardless but still never knew that then.


 You've defeated your hair loss.  Congrats.  Most guys are not in the same boat as you and will not accept it as you have.  For those guys a decision needs to be made.  Get on proven meds or accept losing your hair.

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

> You've defeated your hair loss.  Congrats.  Most guys are not in the same boat as you and will not accept it as you have.  For those guys a decision needs to be made.  Get on proven meds or accept losing your hair.


 
alright, i agree that all guys should give fin a chance. fin and minox aren't the only options. lot of people do well with some of the experimentals

----------


## Zapy

I'm one of those people, I don't know I figured that what triggered it was what I was eating and the weight lifting.  

I know once I started eating healthy (lost 20 lbs) and stopped lifting weights and started doing more cardio and started using healthier better shampoo I feel like it stopped. Maybe I'm wrong, but even if I am I figure that by the time I'll be bald I won't mind it anymore. I'm 24 right now.

Also I know that weight lifting is probably what caused my hairthinning. My mom told me that no one in our family had hairloss except for my uncle who weight lifted. And I remember that once I started weight lifting, I got a bit of hair in my upper back (immediately) where I built new muscle. It also makes me a lot hornier lol 

At the end of the day it's just hair on your head, not that big of a deal, be glad you're healthy and have a fullfillign life. Appreciate what you do have and enjoy the little things, stop crying about things you can't control. The people that matter won't mind and the people that do mind don't matter.

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

1) there is a poster called kirkby on here who lost a drastic amount of hair after hopping on fin. Went into a never ending shed.

2) Cognitive sides - brain fog worries me. I am required to have a clear mind due to work.

3) I am hoping histogen would hurry up. My HL being slow  - I am hoping that it will hold out until then, they I will get a HT and top up from histogen.

4) I dont like the idea of playing around with my hormones.

5) I AM PISSED FIN IS THE ONLY THING ON THE MARKET





> Not the guys who tried to take fin or dut but could not tolerate the sides. To them I give my deepest respect and condolences.
> 
> I mean guys who are NW1.5-3 who easily have enough hair worth saving, but refuse to take fin or dut (usually fear of sides). Do you not realize you are worried enough to be on a hair loss forum, yet you are giving up without a fight?
> If you do not realize, then here- YOU ARE GIVING UP YOUR HAIR
> 
> There are guys on this forum who would love to be in your position, to have the choice to take these drugs, as they watch you complain about baldness while you are simultaneously letting it happen.
> tbh you kind of owe these guys an apology.
> 
> Do you even realize you have a huge advantage over like 95% of balding men? Most guys never understand MPB well enough to effectively stop it. They just f*ck around until one day they are like NW3 + diffuse, then start inconsistently rubbing rogaine into their scalps, then at NW4 start "researching" (ie surfing Wikipedia & randomly ordering crap like saw palmetto or nettle root). Then they hit NW5, realize they are f*cked for life, and just give in. Just settle down with some hillbilly lady in a rundown, ranch style house with nothing but cable TV to look forward to every weekend
> ...

----------


## ChrisM

> 1) there is a poster called kirkby on here who lost a drastic amount of hair after hopping on fin. Went into a never ending shed.
> 
> 2) Cognitive sides - brain fog worries me. I am required to have a clear mind due to work.
> 
> 3) I am hoping histogen would hurry up. My HL being slow  - I am hoping that it will hold out until then, they I will get a HT and top up from histogen.
> 
> 4) I dont like the idea of playing around with my hormones.
> 
> 5) I AM PISSED FIN IS THE ONLY THING ON THE MARKET


  You do realize there is Dutasteride which is three to four times more effective that Finasteride and blocks at least two types of 5AR hair loss enzyme  in DHT  making it a far more potent DHT blocker.

 I quit Finasteride correction I  weaned myself off of Fin after a year and three months seeing no remarkable results and then switched up to Avodart. Holy Crap... in under six months the baby vellus hairs on my crown and vertex darkened and in some cases turn gray by thickened. Since I had no side effects from Fin I figured in was worth the crap shoot and it was most definitely pics will be forthcoming. I was an advanced NW5 into a  NW6 and now it looks like I jumped up in levels back steadily to a NW3 due to patience and resolve.  Even my ex  and the mother of my kids has a lingering stare after me as I leave the door from her place to pick them up with a renewed look on her face of what happened this guy looks better and I have worked out in conjunction with that and lost weight and gained some abs and put a chin up bar in my home. It has given me back a sense of coming back from limbo. 

 In a few months I saw far more results than Fin ever showed and on top of that I upped my keto to the medicated 2 percent  and got more Minoxidil 5 percent foam and now I see my scalp flaking and shedding for more sensitive skin underneath growing hair. With very little to no shed just growth. Plus I take Biotin a hair growth and nails supplement which has also helped along with black tea.

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

> You do realize there is Dutasteride which is three to four times more effective that Finasteride and blocks at least two types of 5AR hair loss enzyme  in DHT  making it a far more potent DHT blocker.
> 
>  I quit Finasteride correction I  weaned myself off of Fin after a year and three months seeing no remarkable results and then switched up to Avodart. Holy Crap... in under six months the baby vellus hairs on my crown and vertex darkened and in some cases turn gray by thickened. Since I had no side effects from Fin I figured in was worth the crap shoot and it was most definitely pics will be forthcoming. I was an advanced NW5 into a  NW6 and now it looks like I jumped up in levels back steadily to a NW3 due to patience and resolve.  Even my ex  and the mother of my kids has a lingering stare after me as I leave the door from her place to pick them up with a renewed look on her face of what happened this guy looks better and I have worked out in conjunction with that and lost weight and gained some abs and put a chin up bar in my home. It has given me back a sense of coming back from limbo. 
> 
>  In a few months I saw far more results than Fin ever showed and on top of that I upped my keto to the medicated 2 percent  and got more Minoxidil 5 percent foam and now I see my scalp flaking and shedding for more sensitive skin underneath growing hair. With very little to no shed just growth. Plus I take Biotin a hair growth and nails supplement which has also helped along with black tea.


 you do realize he just said he doesn't like the idea of playing around with his hormones right?

----------


## ChrisM

> you do realize he just said he doesn't like the idea of playing around with his hormones right?


  Then your sarcasm aside  he is f*cked and that is the cold hard truth of it because those are the only options out there today besides of course...  a hair transplant costing in the thousands of dollars if you have that kind of cash to shell out. 

Thing like Fin and Dut and RU and CB and all of the like have  possible side effects and if you have never tried them and have no intention of ever trying them then the pharmaceutical market as was said in earlier thread is not interested in a cure for MPB. They are interested in  giving results that make you the buyer have to keep taking and taking and ingesting whatever it is they market to keep the results you are getting and the reality is that affects your blood chemistry and again that acts against dihydrotestosterone a naturally occurring hormone triggered by genetics to an aggressive level is still going to have side effects major or minor regardless of whatever the product is in theory or in practice. And the moment you stop *poof* you lose everything you attained and may even be worse off than you were when you started.

 I took my risk like everyone else (and rolled the dice late in NW5 land I might add) who was leery and my hormones are fine and for the next man that might not be the case and that is what getting your blood checked and talking to specialists are for to either reinforce your commitment to no meds or to take a chance. Topicals like Minoxidil and ketoconazole are hair boosters but the DHT in your blood serum chermistry as culprits will always be there lurking about. Someone will invent the cure for AIDS and cancer because there is a Nobel Prize in it and making the history books and huge cash in the billions for such things and the adoration of a society free of that blight. Hair loss does not weigh in on that level and as such is and will always be a low priority.

Time is not on the side of the balding man depending where you are on the Norwood scale and it worsens  every month and every year more of your hair sheds.  You eventually come to a crossroads where either you decide to do something about it or you shave your hair off and accept your baldness and move on.

----------


## capitan

> Then your sarcasm aside  he is f*cked and that is the cold hard truth


 I'm just 17 and I agree with you.

Started taking Finasteride as soon as I hit Norwood 2. No sides and I don't even care.

And to the guy afraid of Fin, do you even _know_ what "f***ing with your hormones" really is?

Go on any anabolic steroids or bodybuilding forum. Read about all the guys planning their cycles. Or just hit the local LA Fitness or Gold's Gym and see them for yourself.

And you're scared of _Finasteride?_

Lol.

----------


## ChrisM

Yes. Either take the risk because that is the front line of what is out there to fix the problem or don't  and accept what is and shave your hair down and leave it at that. The whining about the black tea and the saw palmetto and all of those other useless placebos and your hair still falling out and receding.. well guess what you haven't impacted the process at all.

Balding is a combination of an imbalance of hormones and genetic triggers combined with  androgen sensitive hair receptors locked under the hair follicle to cause shrinking and fallout of hair.  You are interrupting the outgoing chemistry stream in your blood of the DHT imbalance in the hormones since nothing out there currently exists to lock to the receptors themselves shielding them as a permanent barrier and there is nothing out there yet to reset the genetic code that implements baldness in human beings. So being that this all we have and by the way DHT and T  lessen as you get older past 40 years old so then with the oral inhibitors they would logically be more successful in those who have maintained their hair slowing the baldness over time as there is less to fight against the treatment. So there is merit taking this from your 20's, 30's and into your 40's restoring your hair until the next thing comes around the curve.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I'm just 17 and I agree with you.
> 
> Started taking Finasteride as soon as I hit Norwood 2. No sides and I don't even care.


 Many guys would tell you not to take fin until you are 20. But your bravery will pay off

Waiting 3 years can be the difference between NW2 & NW3a-4. Somewhere else in the world is a 17 yo NW2 who decided to wait til 20....his college years are basically ruined & he does not even know it yet

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Many guys would tell you not to take fin until you are 20. But your bravery will pay off
> 
> Waiting 3 years can be the difference between NW2 & NW3a-4. Somewhere else in the world is a 17 yo NW2 who decided to wait til 20....his college years are basically ruined & he does not even know it yet


 TBH a lot of guys have slow hairloss, I think people get so hysterical.

I am confident histogen HSC will be out by 2015.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> TBH a lot of guys have slow hairloss, I think people get so hysterical.
> 
> I am confident histogen HSC will be out by 2015.


 Unfortunately people who start losing in their teens tend to have aggressive mpb & can not afford to wait and see. He is doing the smart thing.

Also will we not still need DHT meds with HSC? I do not keep up with future treatments anymore

----------


## yeahyeahyeah

> Unfortunately people who start losing in their teens tend to have aggressive mpb & can not afford to wait and see. He is doing the smart thing.
> 
> Also will we not still need DHT meds with HSC? I do not keep up with future treatments anymore


 Yeah Teens lose it quick, talking about those in their 20s.

HSC has got new funding from a company looking to expand into the bio tech sector.

----------


## drybone

The man speaks the truth. God I wish I was 20 again  :Frown:  

I had such a great head of hair. I am sure we all did. 

In my defense, there was no dut or fin in 1986. By the time fin was approved in 1997 , I was already 31 and most of my hairloss had occurred. 

Taking a Dut or Fin tablet every day is a hell of a lot easier than getting transplants and concealers.  :Frown: 

I am very fortunate I was only a NW 3 when I finally got off my arse and did something about it. My advice for every young man who starts to lose their hair at 18 , get onto the meds and hope you are not one of the few who get side effects.

----------


## ChrisM

Well it is interesting much like you Fin was not available in generic form for a quite a while in the nineties it could only be gotten by prescription and my dermatologist I was seeing refused to do so. Rogaine was 60 dollars a pop for a 1 percent to 2 percent solution. Dutasteride did not exist so the large amount of my MP6 occurred from 1993- to the present and so of that time only by 2011 nearly eighteen years was I able to get on keto, Minoxidil foam and Propecia and then made the jump to Dutasteride in the following year and now it is slowly reversing out the MPB. My crown and vertex were peach fuzz and now darkened hair.. the length of time you were a Norwood whatever the scale seems to be a factor but then it also seeme to be responsiveness to the androgen receptors underneath the hair follicle roots and how bady the hair was impacted during that time.

My regimen as of today which is aggressive.

Dermaroller 1.5mm
two to three times a week
per application of Minoxidil foam 5%

T-Sal Salicylic Acid which  strips off the sebum and dirt and oil.
Ketoconazole 2% attacks the DHT in the scalp

Biotin 2500mg pills two a day

Dutasteride 0.5 mg one a day

----------


## Dan26

dude dont dermaroll with 1.5mm that often it will do more harm then good.

stick to once ever 1-2 weeks and if u want roll with 0.5mm for appliction of minoxidil

----------


## Morbo

> TBH a lot of guys have slow hairloss, I *think people get so hysterical.*
> 
> I am confident histogen HSC will be out by 2015.


 Wait. I get it, it's a joke right?

----------


## fred970

> Taking a Dut or Fin tablet every day is a hell of a lot easier than getting transplants and concealers.


 But it's a lot safer to go with HT and concealers. I mean maybe that's just my opinion because I'm gyno prone and all. But anyway, if I had ever taken fin or dut, I wouldn't be able to think about it. How can you live a normal life knowing that maybe one day your penis might stop working or that your boobs might get bigger?! Messing with your hormones is not safe, not matter what is written on the forums.

----------


## BigThinker

> But it's a lot safer to go with HT and concealers. I mean maybe that's just my opinion because I'm gyno prone and all. But anyway, if I had ever taken fin or dut, I wouldn't be able to think about it. How can you live a normal life knowing that maybe one day your penis might stop working or that your boobs might get bigger?! Messing with your hormones is not safe, not matter what is written on the forums.


 I think regretting never at least trying fin/dut would be insufferable, as time goes on at the Norwood scale climbs.  To each their own, of course.

I haven't even seen profound results and I'm still elated that I'm already 8 months dedicated (barring a 1 week break) and going strong.  Instead of fretting the prospect of sides, I did my best to find resolve in taking action.

Will it pay off in the end?  We'll see.  Can't not fight though.

----------


## ChrisM

> I think regretting never at least trying fin/dut would be insufferable, as time goes on at the Norwood scale climbs.  To each their own, of course.
> 
> I haven't even seen profound results and I'm still elated that I'm already 8 months dedicated (barring a 1 week break) and going strong.  Instead of fretting the prospect of sides, I did my best to find resolve in taking action.
> 
> Will it pay off in the end?  We'll see.  Can't not fight though.


  Agreed and even more so the following a hair transplant people who have been successful have seen hair loss start over again. You know why ? The active biochemistry causing baldness clicked on by the genetic triggers in your chromosomes to activate after a certain age/ diet/ stress etcetera is still ongoing so you get a FUE or whatever. You spent thousands of dollars to reset the clock another 10 or 15 years max and then return to being bald unless you are taking Minoxidil, Finasteride, Dutasteride something internal to block the process utterly and reset it closing off the detrimental effect then you will always suffer from MPB. MPB is an internal hormonal irregularity that impacts men and women who hairlines androgen receptors are programmed with sensitivity given the commands to fallout and miniaturize and fall back. Taking nothing internally out of fear while having none of the side effects whatsoever or fear of what it might do to you sexually is unwarranted and it is that reluctance that will cause more time to pass while more of your hair falls out and the Norwood scale advances on you.

----------


## capitan

> Agreed and even more so the following a hair transplant people who have been successful have seen hair loss start over again. You know why ? *The active biochemistry causing baldness clicked on by the genetic triggers in your chromosomes to activate after a certain age/ diet/ stress* etcetera is still ongoing so you get a FUE or whatever. You spent thousands of dollars to reset the clock another 10 or 15 years max and then return to being bald unless you are taking Minoxidil, Finasteride, Dutasteride something internal to block the process utterly and reset it closing off the detrimental effect then you will always suffer from MPB. MPB is an internal hormonal irregularity that impacts men and women who hairlines androgen receptors are programmed with sensitivity given the commands to fallout and miniaturize and fall back. Taking nothing internally out of fear while having none of the side effects whatsoever or fear of what it might do to you sexually is unwarranted and it is that reluctance that will cause more time to pass while more of your hair falls out and the Norwood scale advances on you.


 I didn't know things like stress and diet could "trigger" MPB. I thought that was predetermined. If you were going to start losing hair at 20, I thought that you were going to start losing it at 20 _no matter what_.

On a side note, how has Finasteride helped you fight balding?

----------


## fred970

Diet and stress have no influence on MPB.

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

> Diet and stress have no influence on MPB.


 yup

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I think regretting never at least trying fin/dut would be insufferable, as time goes on at the Norwood scale climbs.  To each their own, of course.
> 
> I haven't even seen profound results and I'm still elated that I'm already 8 months dedicated (barring a 1 week break) and going strong.  Instead of fretting the prospect of sides, I did my best to find resolve in taking action.
> 
> Will it pay off in the end?  We'll see.  Can't not fight though.


 Yes.
A 100&#37; chance of going bald is literally worse than every other option. Doing *something* is always better

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Yes.
> A 100% chance of going bald is literally worse than every other option. Doing *something* is always better


 Doing something is what puts my mind at ease.

----------

